# Convert NTSC Wii Virtual Console Save to Wii Virtual Console PAL Save



## JasonBurrows (Jul 27, 2011)

Does anyone know how to do this as I really want to use this on my Nintendo Wii.

This is the link to the save in question: http://www.wiisave.com/index.php?dlid=4461


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 27, 2011)

I will give all my saved TBT Bells which is 2,006 that are in my bank right now for a 100% working PAL conversion.
But I must make sure that the save works first before payment is sent.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone at all?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't think there is a way to convert save data between regions.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 27, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I don't think there is a way to convert save data between regions.


Someone on Wii Save.com managed to convert a NTSC save for Donkey Kong Country Returns to PAL, so I'm pretty sure that it is possible.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 27, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Someone on Wii Save.com managed to convert a NTSC save for Donkey Kong Country Returns to PAL, so I'm pretty sure that it is possible.


Ah, so there is.

Here's a guide for it: http://www.maxiconsole.com/wii-game-saves/3961-how-convert-ntsc-pal-wii-saves.html


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 28, 2011)

FFS... I thought that SOMEONE would be able to do this...
I am really annoyed now.

@Tyeforce I don't wish to hack my Nintendo Wii as it seems like it's on it's way out anyway...

*I will withdraw my offer of 2,006 TBT Bells at 3.30pm GMT tomorrow.*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 28, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> FFS... I thought that SOMEONE would be able to do this...
> I am really annoyed now.
> 
> @Tyeforce I don't wish to hack my Nintendo Wii as it seems like it's on it's way out anyway...
> ...


 
That might be the only way YOU will be able to do this in the limited timespan you are giving people to help you. I've hacked my Wii, Tye's hacked his Wii, and although this conversation about hacking isn't technically allowed, it might be the only way that you will be able to do it. That is, unless you ask the person who did it, which sounds like a pretty good idea.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 28, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> That might be the only way YOU will be able to do this in the limited timespan you are giving people to help you. I've hacked my Wii, Tye's hacked his Wii, and although this conversation about hacking isn't technically allowed, it might be the only way that you will be able to do it. That is, unless you ask the person who did it, which sounds like a pretty good idea.


How long do you think I should give them?
If I extend the timespan, would you or Tye be able to do it if I emailed you the NTSC file?

I just want this so much as I keep getting killed by this boss:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XamUHXuLMLo


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 28, 2011)

I personally don't have the time and the know how. I'm sure there's a way to do it with coughhomebrewcough but otherwise, I can't think of anything.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 28, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> How long do you think I should give them?
> If I extend the timespan, would you or Tye be able to do it if I emailed you the NTSC file?
> 
> I just want this so much as I keep getting killed by this boss:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XamUHXuLMLo


I might be able to do it, if I have time. And it depends on whether or not the procedure is safe enough. Some Homebrew apps are risky, and I don't mess with those.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 29, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I might be able to do it, if I have time. And it depends on whether or not the procedure is safe enough. Some Homebrew apps are risky, and I don't mess with those.


Please do if you can.
The file that I need converted is this:
http://www.wiisave.com/index.php?dlid=4461


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 3, 2011)

Does anyone else know how to do this?
I'm not really having much luck anywhere...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 4, 2011)

Please close, I have had this converted now.


----------

